# Help with Acoustics and panels



## jdeanmc (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi all,
Im sure you guys get tired of answering the same old questions over and over BUT.I need help!!

Im ready to sort out acoustic problems.My room is 23x23(dreaded square)its a basement room with concrete floor.all corners have potential problems as far as adding corner chunks.ie.front left is a opening leading upstair,front right has a door leading to an understairs storage room.left rear has a 4x8 restroom built INTO the room.The right rear has a door leading into basement garage but i do have room for corner traps there(the door is about 28 inches from corner)
I found a local supplier that has OC 703only no 705.
I built (2) 24"x48"x2" with a frame that keeps them about 1.5 inches off the wall and put them at the first reflection point as well as (2)24'x48"x4" panels that are now on the back wall directly behind listeners heads.
Now where do i need more panels?do these on back walls need to be moved and whats by best bet for sound improvements?
My equipment list is..
yamaha Rx-v1800 receiver.Hsu Mbm12 mid bass module.Hsu Vtf3Mk3 Ho with turbo,Klipsch rf-3II fronts.RCII center cdt 5800 c surrounds.
The walls are tongue in groove wood(i assume this is probably worse than drywall?)
What is my best bang for the buck?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The paneling on the wall can be OK - provided it's insulated behind.

As for bass control, put some in the 2 corners formed by the inset of the bathroom in addition to the one in the lower right you spoke of. Make them all at least 4" thick and straddling the corners.

The panels you have behind the listening position and 4" thick will work very well helping with length modes.

The other thing you should likely do is put a nice area rug between the listening position and the speakers.

Are the ceiling joists open or is there a drop ceiling in there?

Bryan


----------



## jdeanmc (Aug 26, 2008)

the ceiling is finished,its sheetrock with wooden"scissor joist"between the ceiling and upstairs great room floor.
I do have carpet over the concrete floor but its thin with little padding under it.
Would the super chunk stacked triangles built into corners be much better than "panels"?
We have cats and i worry about having the panels or triangles all the way to the floor becoming climbing posts!
do i need any more 2inch panels on the side walls or is just the 2 at first reflections points likely sufficient?
Will treating the rear corners do as well as if i could treat the front corners?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The chunks will reach considerably deeper into the bass. You can use a fabric that doesn't pick easily for cat purposes. Something like Muslin should work well.

For the side walls, I'd likely do probably 2-3 panels on each side wall.

Bryan


----------

